# Speaking French



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

We are off to France for a week this year in our motorhome, 1st time we have gone out of the UK in it.

I am happy reading all the posts and getting tips for travelling in France from them but one thing I have not seen pop up is communicating.

Should we have a bash at learning some basic French and if so are there any specific phrases you think are most useful?

we are going in June so not a lot of time to get fluent LOL.

Many thanks.

Kathy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Very much worthwhile, the French will appreciate that you have made the effort.
No matter how grammatically excruciating your attempts are, the fact that you don't expect everyone to speak in your native tongue will be appreciated.
It's always a good icebreaker and cause a few smiles.
I didn't know that I knew much French until I started trying to communicate then it was surprising how much of the language my brain dredged up from school French lessons of over 60 years ago.

Important words to learn are:

Merci.....thanks

Bonjour .....hello (good day)

Everyone says bonjour in France, I usually reply first in French then in English to establish that I'm about to torture their language!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

some basic French will certainly help as many French are as bad at English as we are at French! 

the key things to learn are:

greetings (hello, goodbye, thank you etc)
numbers (through to at least 100)
food (common words for things like bread, cheese, milk etc)
money (for handling Euros)
etc

But usually most people get by adequately and in many tourist areas, they will speak some English so you'll be fine

just immerse yourself in the language and enjoy the experience and if you get bitten by the French bug, take some evening lessons to learn the language over next winter.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Basic.

Please, thank you, where is, what is, how much and many many more.

Carry a small dictionary or phrase book.

Have emergency numbers in your telephone, just in case.

If you are going somewhere specific, jot down in a notebook the main words that you are going to need.

If you have an ipad and wifi, you can speak into your ipad, and it will speak back to you in French ( or any other european language)
I take mine to my neighbours and although I speak basic French, we sometimes google translate on my ipad. 

Have a good time and do not worry too much about the translating. my miming is very good and at least makes the French laugh.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Try your library for the Pimsleur short French course. 8 20minutes lessons on cd. Excellent. Copy to pc or whatever and use while ironing or driving. All audio with no notes. Best course u have ever seen and I have tried many.


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

thank you all, as I suspected some basics will be good.

we are travelling with friends and they speak quite good French but I don't want to end up split up and unable to communicate, I would like to not offend.

I will have a look for the Pimsleur douse thanks Andrew


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Having a few words, as suggested, always makes a better impression.

I've not tried any French audio courses as I worked in France for a few years, which sort-of forces you to learn  

However, I did get the Michel Thomas Italian course which I found extremely helpful and gave me a good grounding in Italian very quickly.

His French course may therefore also be worth a look?

He does several, but the 2 Hour starter course will give you a good grounding.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

_"Pardon Monsieur, je m'excuse. Je ne parle pas bien le Francais."_

If you have a smart phone, get Quickdic from the Google Play Store. It's free I think (or only pennies) and you can download a variety of languages for it.

Dead easy to use, and very convenient to show a "native" the word you can't pronounce. Or let him input the French word you can't understand so it translates into English.

Works completely offline, but it's only a dictionary. It can't handle phrases - and I don't know of one that's any good which will do phrases offline.

Spacerunner is spot on though. Even if you are absolutely *merde *at French, try to say a few words. Then Monsieur le Frog will suddenly remember that he can speak perfect English. They not only appreciate your effort, they _can _be downright rude and stroppy if you don't make the attempt.

Dave

P.S. Also agree with Morph. Michel Thomas has a cringe-making accent, and his "pretend" students are a pain in the arse (specially the woman!) but it's a really good and easy course. Put it on the MP3 player and listen as you take the dog for a walk.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I like your thinking. Too many people think everyone should speak English and generally this will not go down well in France where they are rightly proud of their language. If you make half an effort, usually they will meet you more than half way and as has already been said, courtesy is recognised and expected as it is at home.
So please and thank you go a long way.
In your own interest, some idea of number is useful and fairly quick to pick up.
Having said all of this, I have been travelling through France all of my life and do not speak French. I am rightly ashamed but was not taught at school so missed out there. My wife attended evening class and knows more than I but you will find that you cannot help picking up the language as I have done, little by little. I think of this as 'Camping French' without the knowledge of grammar which is different to English. I also speak several other 'Camping' languages which have given me a smooth passage through life.
You may get more out of your holiday by going to an evening class but I would not expect any degree of fluency by the time you go, just an enriched experience.
If you want something and they have it, language always finds a way to make sure you get it.

Enjoy the first of many visits to France, it can be even better than you expect.

Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Any effort is very much appreciated wherever you go and often gets things off to an amicable start. 

No effort may well earn the same in return.


I love to watch those people who think that by increasing the volume and repeating things in their own language more slowly they will magically be understood. I have a German friend who is a master of this approach, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This site might be useful.

http://about-france.com/tourism/french-phrases.htm

The pronunciation guides are a bit baffling (_and I speak French_) but you can listen to the phrases as well. They are spoken quite clearly and slowly too.

One of the problems with _understanding _French is the speed at which they talk, and the way in which many words are rolled into one, so an inexperienced ear (and mine, very often) has difficulty in picking out the words they have spoken.

They usually slow down a bit if you ask them to _"Lentement s'il vous plait Monsieur. Je ne parle pas Francais."_

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes its a good idea to try and speak French.

This is very charming welcome phrase to open a conversation when meeting some fellow motorhomers for the first time on an Aire.

Bonjour. Je suis de l'Angleterre. votre femme ressemble à un hamster et les odeurs de baies de sureau.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

having travelled in France for nearly 40 years (and at least once every year of those) and having owned property in France, me and the missus feel we have a reasonably good command of French and our accents are much better than the "mercy buckets" brigade of Brits.

but it still pisses us off when we speak to someone in French and they immediately come back in English!! gits.... :lol:


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

If you have an ipad (not sure if they are on android) you may find these apps invaluable:

Duolingo - free

Sayhitranslate - about £1.50 (you say what you want into the app and it repeats it back in perfect french.

TBH, I like the Duolingo. Very easy to use.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I've found it easier turning left at Calais and heading east. I just can't get my head around the French language. I can manage a galic shrug whilst sticking out bottom lip.


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

barryd said:


> Yes its a good idea to try and speak French.
> 
> This is very charming welcome phrase to open a conversation when meeting some fellow motorhomers for the first time on an Aire.
> 
> Bonjour. Je suis de l'Angleterre. votre femme ressemble à un hamster et les odeurs de baies de sureau.


OMG that is so funny Barryd, I put this in Bablefish and it came back with : Hello. I'm from England. your wife looks like a hamster and smells of elderberries. (English) 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the assistance and responses


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Duolingo, as already mentioned, is an excellent free app on Android as well.
This is excellent for beginners and beyond. http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/french/


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just had an interesting one.

I speak reasonable Spanish. My English friends next door don't speak any. The have a dog who barks a bit, not really a lot, but they were beside a German couple who we also know. The Germans are very anti noise of any kind, and are quite touchy. A bit odd frankly. They decided that couldn't stay beside our English friends because the dog would bark all night and keep them awake, which is complete rubbish.

It gets better. The owner of this Spanish aire is German, he has no English but he does speak very good Spanish. My English mate went to tackle him about the dog complaints but they couldn't communicate so they came for me to interpret. These gentlemen are both a bit excitable. There ensued a conversation, which if I had translated it accurately, would probably have come to blows. My English mate offered to "chin him". The German had plenty to say about the dog and my friend's lack of control over her.

Long sentences were spoken which I translated as, "OK fine" and "No problem", "Yes of course" and "I quite agree" etc. My friends have moved away from the complainer and peace has broken out, at least for now.

There are times when not speaking Spanish would be a boon I think.

Sorry if that's off topic. I found it funny, as long as it ends there, and assuming that my English mate doesn't find this and chin me, Alan.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I bitterly regret not making more of an effort at school to learn more French than I did all those years ago, the Latin I learnt has been useful now and again but isn't really conversational.

Starting to go abroad by motorbike a lot many years ago and getting well off the beaten path in Austria and Germany I was lost not knowing anything at all apart from guten tag, ein bier bitte etc.

I vowed to go to night school to learn basic German and to brush up on my French. I did a couple of terms only and have sufficient for holiday use and find it useful when outside of German or French speaking lands to at least ask if the locals can speak in those if they know no English e.g. in Italy or Spain. Croatia was great when they all wanted to impress me with their English - something Tito insisted was taught at all schools.

Not fluent in any way, but passable to a degree in both and it always pleases johnny foreigner when you TRY to communicate

The problem we English speakers have to a degree is which language to learn? English is spoken by so many other countries as a 2nd (or 3rd) option - should we learn French, German, Spanish, Italian, Dutch etc.etc. ?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Things I've found useful in trying to improve French from a very low schoolgirl base.

Michel Thomas (8 CDs) Good for reviving the little I learned at school and adding a bit. It's main limitation for me was that it focussed only on _speaking_ French and is no help at all in understanding what someone is saying if they reply to you in French. I only got to CD 6 before I realised I needed something different.

Lessons. For nearly 2 years we've had a tutor coming to us for an hour each week, but only when she and we are available. Going to classes wouldn't work for us as we'd miss classes when we're away and get behind. A flexible arrangement with a tutor is much better. This is quite a commitment but we got to the point where we really wanted to do it.

The French Experience. This is a BBC course (book and 4 CDs) which we're using in our classes. The emphasis is on listening and speaking, and obviously reading, but not much emphasis on writing.

Forvo. A website where you can listen to examples of pronunciation of words in many languages. You can also input your pronunciation in your own language(s). There is also a Forvo app which i have on my iPhone and iPad but the website is more comprehensive.

tunein radio An app I use on iPhone, iPad and TV to listen to French radio, mainly France Culture which is a talk station. Sometimes I use the record facility and can keep playing back the same item helping to understand more each time.

I've also started using an on-line course called Babbel, and the About.com French website is great as its the one that comes up and gives the answers whenever I google to clarify something I don't understand. It's a very complex site though so I would want to work my way through it as a way to learning.

At one point I found the book and CDs called Instant French very useful. It claims to teach you to speak basic French in 6 weeks. It's a good starting point, but again focusses on speaking, not listening.

There's loads of stuff out there, and I've seen other recommendations on this thread that I'm going to investigate.

Chris


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Given the limited time I would suggest getting something like the BBC's 'Get by in French' book+CD. It covers the basics you will need and won't be too daunting. What you need to think about are the situations you are likely to find yourself in. So in the main staying on a campsite (if you use them) being able to ask for a pitch etc, buying fuel, buying food, visiting a restaurant, transport. I generally find that English is spoken where it needs to be, so campsites and some tourist attractions. However its not as widely spoken as say Holland and Germany and even Italy. Even if people do have some knowledge of English they are often reluctant to use it.

David


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> The problem we English speakers have to a degree is which language to learn? English is spoken by so many other countries as a 2nd (or 3rd) option - should we learn French, German, Spanish, Italian, Dutch etc.etc. ?


no 1 language by speaking population is Chinese Mandarin, then Spanish, then English

Spanish is particularly useful in South and Latin America, and much of Southern USA now.

French has usefulness in parts of Western Africa & Canada (although French Canadian is unlike modern French); Portuguese for Brazil


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We have most of the bases covered. Fluent in English, German and French between us.
Can get by in Catalan and Latin American Spanish...and have no issues with Italian or Castilian due to grounding in the others.

We were both rubbish at languages in school...all except OH's English is self taught.

Yes I agree its nice to have a smattering when travelling but believe me there are enough English who have lived in France for decades and can only manage "Bon jaw "


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> I bitterly regret not making more of an effort at school to learn more French than I did all those years ago, the Latin I learnt has been useful now and again but isn't really conversational.
> 
> Starting to go abroad by motorbike a lot many years ago and getting well off the beaten path in Austria and Germany I was lost not knowing anything at all apart from guten tag, ein bier bitte etc.
> 
> ...


I agree with learning another language for European travel.
However, consider this....most Europeans only need to learn one other language in schools, the one considered 'international', and it is Engish!
How many would we need to learn?
I still attempt the basics in speaking whatever language for the country I'm in at the time, always badly but with humour :lol: :lol: 
Ken.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> I bitterly regret not making more of an effort at school to learn more French than I did all those years ago, the Latin I learnt has been useful now and again but isn't really conversational.
> 
> Starting to go abroad by motorbike a lot many years ago and getting well off the beaten path in Austria and Germany I was lost not knowing anything at all apart from guten tag, ein bier bitte etc.
> 
> ...


I agree with learning another language for European travel.
However, consider this....most Europeans only need to learn one other language in schools, the one considered 'international', and it is Engish!
How many would we need to learn?
I still attempt the basics in speaking whatever language for the country I'm in at the time, always badly but with humour :lol: :lol: 
Ken.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Kathy6323 wrote: *OMG that is so funny Barryd, I put this in Bablefish and it came back with : Hello. I'm from England. your wife looks like a hamster and smells of elderberries. (English)
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes thats correct. Apparently its considered a really nice welcome and thing to say to strangers in France. Honest. I kid you not!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

All this advice about learning French is a load of old cobblers.

Do what English people have always done - speak in English and if they don't understand just say it again in English but much much louder. :lol: 

Apart from the obvious please/thank you etc it's very very common when leaving a supermarket checkout for the operator to say "Bon journee" (can't do the acute accent on this keyboard)... and so ignorant to walk away muttering "What did she say?" - there are a couple of possible responses - find them and learn them.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Agree with the duo lingo course - brilliant and available on smart phones, online and picks up where you left off on any platform. Not only good for beginners, I am doing a quick refresh in time for Easter (my french is pretty good, but not used for 9 months) and hubby is doing the same, refreshing in German - should have all bases covered. Its good to have something.

the Fast Talk pocket phrase books are brilliant and cover all bases, so if in doubt point to the phrase


Best experience was in small Catalan restaurant on Spanish/French border, no english spoken, and I do not speak great Spanish or any Catalan. Managed to find a waiter who spoke French and Spanish and got what we needed that way (the bill and an ash tray!) by me speaking to him in French and then he translated to his colleagues in Spanish.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*French language*

We started a bit late in life and only use a few basics,bonjour etc.
We have found that the most important thing is, have a smile on your face, always worked, had no probs in 12years.
All the best.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

My French is a bit like my guitar and singing abilities. I think I'm pretty good but nobody else does.

There doesnt seem to be any continuity either. In one part of France I will go up to somebody on a market or bar and say something and they will understand me. Try the same words 400 miles away and they just look at me like I'm mad.

I also find that while I can say something I can never understand the response. I must be saying stuff like the hamster phrase I used earlier as small children often laugh at whatever I say whereas adults are too polite.

I agree with Tonyt. Just shout loudly in English and wave your arms about a lot.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A few years back I remember we were in France and had spent the week in and out of the sea, as you ladies know, salt water plays havoc with the female hairstyle and Judy used VO5 hot oil on hers but forgot it this time round, so off we went to try and get some.

Using our finest Franglais we went into a few places trying to ask for some, everyone was very helpful but weren't quite sure what we were burbling about. 

Looking in the dictionary later we discovered we had been asking for something along the lines of 'hot horse oil' or ' 5 hot oils for a horse' in stead of something for hair. 

It seems we got our cheval, chevaux and cheveaux mixed up in all the confusion.

Never did get any. You live and learn. :lol: 

pete.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Its easy!

"HELLO! I AM ENGLISHO, DO YOU SPEAKO THE LINGO MONSOOER!"

"I WANTA SOME BREADO PLEASE. THAT LONG ONE OVER THERE. HOW MUCH? JESUS! TWO WORDS AMIGO..CREDIT CRUNCH. KEEP IT ADIOS!"

WHERO IS THE TWALETTS? MERCY BOWCOUPS!

"WHERO IS THE AIR FOR MOTORO HOMOS?"

"WHICHO IS THE ROADA TO CALAYS? I AM ENGLISH AND I'M GOING HOME QUICKO, ADIOS!"

That's about all you'll need really, the rest is surplus mumbo jumbo!



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Whilst I do really struggle with French I do think it's important to able to say at least "Thank you" in the language of the country your visiting. It's supprising what reaction you get.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> Whilst I do really struggle with French I do think it's important to able to say at least "Thank you" in the language of the country your visiting. It's supprising what reaction you get.


Something lots of Btits should do, but don't

Edit - I mean in Britain!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The trick is to TRY, if you do that you will find the French will try VERY hard to understand and help you. A large number of French speak English but an equally large number don't 

If all else fails try sign language (as in "clucking" for chicken etc) it will involve a lot of laughter on both sides but will usually work.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I always found this helpful on a new campsite.

L'eau est-elle potable, ou a-t-elle le gout de pisse, comme votre biere?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The French tend to put the verb before the noun.
So when having a drink practice saying "Up your bottom".

Ray.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

There's a free app for your phone, called Duolingo. You can play in any language.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Below is a little basic translation I did for some Mancunian freinds of ours.

Toutes Directions (toots dear-eck-she-ons) = All Directions 
Autre Directions (oatre dear-eck-she-ons) = Other Directions You would follow this only if you cannot see the Name of the direction you want see example below

If you are driving through Rouen and you were heading/looking for Tours The signs may read

Paris 
Liseaux 
Chartres 
Autres Directions

Well if you were looking for Tours you would follow Autre Directions

Peripherique (pear-if-air-ee) = orbital ring road 
Par Peripherique (parr pear-if-hairee)= By/Via Ring Road 
Sans (sonns) = Without 
Avec (av-eck) - With 
Gasoil/Gazole/Diesel/Derv = Diesel 
Sans Plomb = Unleaded, literaly without lead 
Rappel = Remember 
Danger de mort = Danger of death 
Aret = STOP 
RALENTISSEZ = SLOW 
Bouchon = Traffic Jam 
Route Dificile = Traffic Delays 
Route Barree = Road Closed 
Ferme = Closed 
Ouvrir = Open 
Arrive = Arrive (are-reev-ey) 
A Gauche (Rrr-gawsh) = < Left 
A Droit (Rrr-dwatt)= Right > 
Toute Droit (toowt-dwatt)= Straight On 
Rond Point (rond-pwwant) = Roundabout 
Phare Rouge (fair-roowj) = Red Light 
Phare Jaun (fair-jjon) = Amber Light 
Phare Vert (fair-vurt) = Green Light 
Turnez (turn-eh)= Turn

Pnues (news) = Tyres 
Pnues Hiver (new heev-air) = Winter tyres 
Pnues de fourgon ou transporter (news de four-gone oh transporter) = Commercial Van Tyres

Very important for warm weather

glaçon = (glass-on) Ice cube. 
un glaçon (ewn glass-on)= one ice cube 
du glaçon (durr-glass-on)= some ice 
cendrier (sonn-dria) = Ashtray

Very important Always say "Bonjour"

Best of luck and do ask if you need any help (when you finish laffing at me pro-nunce-ee-ashion guide).

This sign means you do not have priority, it means you have to give way to traffic emerging from the right and they will, without even looking.

Trev.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Another thing to bear in mind, the French can be much more formal than the Brits and more courteous, eg in shops and at the toll booth.

It's considered normal good etiquette to say, Bonjour MADAME, or Bonne Nuit MONSIEUR, Madame. Rather than just Bonjour, Bonsoir. But most are used to the "uncouth Brits" and the younger generation are not so picky. 

I brushed up my ancient A-level French with a a couple of courses at the Alliance Francaise if there's a branch near you. Also watch Tele5 (French telly on sat.), I read some easy read novels and watch some cheap DVD's (they do talk fast!) from the supermarket to keep in trim.

Learning a language, especially one as complex as French is not a five-minute task, but out of little acorns, great big oak trees grow. 

I already speak some Italian so working on Spanish now. I get the Marcus Santamaria newsletter so lots of info for free.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> It's considered normal good etiquette to say, Bonjour MADAME, or Bonne Nuit MONSIEUR, Madame. Rather than just Bonjour, Bonsoir. But most are used to the "uncouth Brits" and the younger generation are not so picky.


Bonne Nuit is rarely used by the French - Bonsoir usually suffices.

also learn the plurals if you meet a number of people - plural of Madame is Mesdames (may-damm), plural of Monsieur is Messieurs (may-sieur). it's not usual to pronounce the last "s" of a plural word

and if you meet a male and female out walking it suffices just to say "Monsieur-dame" - you drop the Ma off the dame. no need to say Bonjour as well.

fun eh??

and if you want to show off your command of French, learn some of the shortcuts much like we have in the UK with words like "isn't"

so "un petit peu" (a little bit) is said "un t'peu" (un tipeu). "comment ca va?" (how are you - literally how's it going) is usually "ca va?".
and "merci" suffices to thank someone - you don't need to add the "beaucoup"

alternatives are often useful

a restaurant bill - usually "l'addition" (literally - the addition) - use "la note" (the note)
"encore" (again) - e.g. if ordering drinks - "la meme" (the same)

some swear words are often useful as well...... :wink:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We speak a little French but understanding the reply we get is usually beyond our capabilities and we've found that plenty of 'Bon Jours, S'il vous plaits and Au revoirs' gets you a long way.

One important aspect of French life is the dining experience and how to order the right food and getting it cooked correctly are essential.

French food glossary - www.intimatefrance.com/glossarypag.pdf

We printed out the food glossary part and took it with us for the first few years whenever we dined out - very helpful to stop you ordering raw food and those dishes that would turn your stomach.

Here are phrases and degree of cooking when ordering steaks -

un steak bleu - very rare steak - done on a very hot grill for one minute on each side.

un steak saignant - rare steak- meaning bloody. Very rare, but cooked slightly longer on the second side than a bleu steak.

un steak à point - medium steak - rare for British standards. This implies that a steak is cooked a little longer than a saignant one.

un steak bien cuit - well done steak - this level will still often have some pinkness in the middle of the meat. A 'bien cuit steak' is cooked until the juices run brown on the surface of the steak.

Très bien cuit - should get you a steak that is totally cooked through!

Trop cuit / Carbonisé - over cooked - black throughout / hard.

L'addition, si'l vous plait - gets you the bill.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> > It's considered normal good etiquette to say, Bonjour MADAME, or Bonne Nuit MONSIEUR, Madame. Rather than just Bonjour, Bonsoir. But most are used to the "uncouth Brits" and the younger generation are not so picky.
> 
> 
> Bonne Nuit is rarely used by the French - Bonsoir usually suffices.
> ...


Bonne nuit is used when you are going to bed, rather than during the course of the evening. It's the colloquialisms that take the longest to assimilate (and use in the right places)! And we won't get into regional variations...


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> And we won't get into regional variations...


ah yes - much like the regional accents in the UK! I love the Bigourdain way of saying "demain" - sounds like "demainG". and "vingt" comes out as "vinGt". they love their G's in Bigorre!


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

"encore" (again) - e.g. if ordering drinks - "la meme" (the same)

You wanna be really flash...try "pareil" for 'same again'


seriously..........a pocket Eng / French dictionary worked well for us for YEARS............one of those little Collins things...it's amazing how much people will understand your problem with just ONE word....(and they can always borrow it from you to give a reply!!!)

I spent years in France ordering my wife a "glass of white WIND" !!??
it's all in the pronunciation!!!!!!!!

( verre de VAN blanc. (vin blanc....wine....) ................verre de VON (vent?) blanc.....wind 

Garcia


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> > And we won't get into regional variations...
> 
> 
> ah yes - much like the regional accents in the UK! I love the Bigourdain way of saying "demain" - sounds like "demainG". and "vingt" comes out as "vinGt". they love their G's in Bigorre!


Yes, I often stay with family of family near St Vincent de Tyrosse (near Dax) they say "vanG" especially when they have had a few vanGs and the accents get stronger. (Ditto with Irish family after a few jamies I have no idea what they are saying!)


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Having been a radio ham for over 30 years ihave always found that people from other countries appreciate you if you attempt to have a go at their language. Most people in other countries usually speak 2 or more languages, sadly We as Brits are lazy in learning new languages and people think everyone should speak English. However its a fact most foreigners do speak English.
To the original author of this thread simple phrase book or app on mobile phone will get you through but have a go and along the way you will get a few laughs all part of the tounge twisting learning.
Most of all enjoy the trip.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I do speak passable "holiday" French, but could never get into a free-flowing discussion with native speakers. Wish I could, and have often come home full of good intentions . . . but does it really matter. The purpose of the exercise for most people is to oil their path through a holiday, so they can be understood in a "holiday" situation without too much difficulty.

My best one yet (  ) was in a small and friendly, but definitely not "Gordon Blue" restaurant one evening, full of local boozers.

We ordered steak and chips, and the lady brought some nasty little sachets of mustard to go with the meat. _(No doubt Monsieur Bleu cringed in his grave at this point.)_

I can't stand the taste of the anti oxidants and additives, so I asked if she had any fresh mustard - all in French of course, because *she obviously couldn't speak English*!!!!!! :roll: I began to explain why, then realised I had forgotten a vital word in French - but hey ho, she will understand! :wink:

So I said, _"Avez vous du moutard sans . . . errrm . . . preservatives Madame?"_ relying on a bit of Franglais to convey the message. (TOO LATE - as I said it I realised!! 8O 8O )

The room went quiet . . . Madame turned, and with a perfectly straight face said - *in fluent English*, _"Of course Monsieur. But we rarely serve mustard with contraceptives!"_

At which she, and the whole room of *non-English speaking* sneaky, deceitful bloody Frogs all fell about laughing!! 8O

It was the start of a lovely evening though, and I didn't have to buy another drink until we left.

Dave.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Typical Johnny foreigner Zebedee.

(see wot I did there).

Pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I stared smiling as soon as I saw "preservatives" as I knew what was coming!! :lol: 

when we fist started vsiiting France my wife made a big gaff after a meal and announced in French "je suis en pleine". which translate as "I am pregnant" (which she wasn't!). she wanted to say she was full. it's complicated because "plein" means full, "pleine" means pregnant colloquially! 

we soon found out that if you want to say you're full in French just say "j'ai suffis" (I've had sufficient) and not announce you're pregnant!

and try not to mix up your "col" with your "cul" - the first means pass (as in mountain pass), the other means a*rse.... :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> fatbuddha said:- I stared smiling as soon as I saw "preservatives" as I knew what was coming!! :lol:


I started cringing at about the same point. 8O 8O

I just couldn't think of "_agents de conservation_" at that moment, and dug myself into a lovely hole. 

Dave 

P.S. Just to go right off topic, if the OP goes anywhere near Brittany he really should try a slab of Kouign Amann, and elsewhere in France the Flan Nature can be (_but isn't always_) like nectar from the gods.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

You will soon be hooked and your MH will only head in one direction when you start it up (France).

Like many have said, learn a little and try.

Most French speak English but often choose not to.

I love sitting at a bar or cafe in our village and listening to the staff who I know speak fluent English (and usually several other languages) only speak French and very fast French when a rude customer (usually English) shouts at them in order to get their message through.

The only thing funnier is when the customer continues by "slagging off" the staff thinking they can't understand them.

I often wonder what they get in their coffee?

Heureux temps de voyage

James


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

After a days driving along their fine straight roads, with the capability to pull over and park by the side of the road, do not say to the next French Lady you see - “Aren't the verges hard in France!”

Pardon Madame, le faux pas!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Kathy

As everyone has said yes learning basic phrases is good.

Your whole French experience will be enhanced by communicating as best as possible, you will find that very few people speak English, well that's our experience.

But also they prefer to speak French, except when we visit a family where the children are learning English.

I would learn some polite phrases because when buying things in shops there are a couple of ways like I want, can I have but better still may I have. Also be prepared to say hello to everyone one by one in a small shop when you enter.

You will be pleasantly surprised how polite everyone is except for some cities but that goes for most countries.

Be prepared when waiting in a supermarket queue when the person in front decides to have a chat with the till operator, this is normal, its one of the things we love about France.....its very civilised

Whatever words you learn, deliver them with confidence don't be shy, if you make a mistake they will correct you.

Have a great time in a great country, make an effort they will love you for it.

All the best

Captain


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

JP said:


> Hi
> 
> Most French speak English but often choose not to
> 
> James


I disagree.....on the coast and major tourist areas , maybe, but inland, rural areas, Def not.......!!!
The second language in schools around here is Spanish. Even Occidan is on the school curriculum before English, and German is the third language of choice for many school kids, not English.

Garcia


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> ...................
> P.S. Just to go right off topic, if the OP goes anywhere near Brittany he really should try a slab of Kouign Amann, and elsewhere in France the Flan Nature can be (_but isn't always_) like nectar from the gods.


............. and you wonder why your belt keeps shrinking :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

In fact Tony, it expanded slightly the last time we were there . . . the belt that is!! :wink:

We are on the 5:2 diet, which isn't really a "diet" at all of course. Well, not the way we do it. In effect it just makes you eat less, so in 7 days you have consumed about 6 "_days worth_" of food.

On the other 5 days you can eat normally . . . and believe me, we did.  The food is one of the greater joys of travel in France, and we didn't try to be "good" at all.

Still lost a couple of pounds - probably because we did a lot more walking than usual?

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

The most important thing non-French speakers get wrong (not just English speakers) is pronunciation, especially word stress.

English, German, Spanish all put the major stress on just one syllable of each word (they don't all do it the same way).

For example, in English we say "an EXport" but "to exPORT".

French does not have word stress. If you stress one syllable of a word, they will not understand you. Try to put the same stress on every syllable of a word, then they might.

You might not understand them, but it's a start!


----------

